# Removal of anterior chamber implant



## codedog (Sep 29, 2009)

Patient had an removal of anterior chamber implant , with an anterior virtectomy and a lens exchange with scleral fixation  implant 
 would cpt codes 
  65920
  67005
  66986   be the right codes , or are they bundled, the doctor office says 66985 , not sure ? need help please


----------



## ASC CODER (Sep 29, 2009)

Code / Description  
66986  EXCHANGE LENS PROSTHESIS M  Non-Facility RVU: 21.49   


No bundling issues exist  
65920  REMOVE IMPLANT OF EYE M  Non-Facility RVU: 18.02   


Code 65920 is a component of Column 1 code 66986 but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided. 

67005  PARTIAL REMOVAL OF EYE FLUID M  Non-Facility RVU: 10.83   


Code 67005 is a component of Column 1 code 65920 but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided.


----------

